# Mémos vocaux pas tous sur itunes (Ipod touch)



## dam1991 (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai une 50aine de mémos vocaux importants sur mon ipod touch 4ème génération mais seulement la moitié d'entre-eux est transférée sur itunes.
J'ai beau cocher/décocher "inclure les mémos vocaux" dans le menu de synchronisation, mais rien n'y fait.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------

